# MTTFd < 5Jahre und jetzt?



## oberklaus (5 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem.
Bei unserer sicherheitstechnischen Berechnung nach DIN 13849 hat sich anhand der Schaltspiele eines zweikanaligen Sicherheitsventils ein gesamt MTTFd von 4,8 Jahren ergeben. Andere Ventile stehen aber nicht zur Auswahl. Wie soll ich damit umgehen bzw. wie wird das korrekt dokumentiert?
Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Exmexx (5 März 2010)

Hi,

der Wert den du jetzt errechnet hast gibt ja nur an das du ein niedrigen MTTFd hast.


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2010)

Du musst in der Betriebsanleitung der Anlage dokumentieren, dass das Ventil eben alle 4,8 Jahre ausgetauscht werden muss.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## oberklaus (5 März 2010)

Wenn aber der MTTFd der Maschine niedrig ist drückt das die Gesamtbewertung obwohl alle Teile Kat. 4 sind und wir bei geringerer Schaltzahl auf PL e kommen würden. Die Maschine ist ja für 4Jahre sehr sicher  Wenn wir in der Wartung den Austausch beschreiben, kann ich dann mit einem MTTFd-Wert von 20 Jahren rechnen?? Kennt jemand Beispiele dafür??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## nikraym (5 März 2010)

> Du musst in der Betriebsanleitung der Anlage dokumentieren, dass das Ventil eben alle 4,8 Jahre ausgetauscht werden muss.


 
Falsch. Das Bauteil sollte vorbeugend nach 0,5 Jahren ausgetauscht werden. T10d = MTTFd * 0,1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2010)

nikraym schrieb:


> Falsch. Das Bauteil sollte vorbeugend nach 0,5 Jahren ausgetauscht werden. T10d = MTTFd * 0,1



Na wenigstens wird der Ventil Hersteller saniert


----------



## Safety (5 März 2010)

Hallo,
beschreibe dochmal Deine Sifu. Kannst Du vielleicht eine Ventil für den Prozess einsetzen und die Ventile der Sifu nicht sooft schalten lassen?


----------



## oberklaus (8 März 2010)

Hallo safety, dass ist ja das Problem. andere ventile möchte man nicht einsetzen. Ich dachte auch schon daran zwei ventile mit hoher Schaltleistung hintereinander zu setzen, aber dafür ist kein Platz in der Maschine.


----------

